# pompano rigs



## yankhero850

I'v always bought premade pompano rigs with double golden hooks. The question i have is there a huge difference between that rig and the rigs with the floats right above the hook? Do you catch more fish with floats or what?

http://www.snlcorp.com/SNL/RecreationalTackle/RecPics/Pompano-Pro-Rig.gif

http://www.biminibayoutfitters.com/images/marathon/flapomp_super_07.jpg


----------



## Chris V

I always have a float on my rigs. After spending quite a bit of time fishing floated rigs next to unfloated ones, my mind is made up.


----------



## GruBZ

the float makes a big diffrence.... to me my opinion is that the float makes it more visible... if u put more brighter colors on the hook the more chances u will get the bite.


----------



## Pompano Joe

I fish with a guy that uses floats and our catches are comparable. I personally believe an "attracter" and leader material is much more important. I experiment quite a bit and have found my best rig to be a double drop tied with 20# Flouro, orange attracters and #1 circles (I like Owners). I'd try a small orange float if I could find them readily available and reasonable.


----------



## Stan Lockhart

Orange Beads work best for me !!!!


----------



## jcallaham

*floats or attracktors*

Until recently I've always belived in stealth ,flourocarbon, small hooks and lightest wieght possible. After being completly out fished by the most outragous amount of heavy weight, garish beads and floats, 4/0 hooks attached to 50lb mono, I definitly need to reconsider and review my strategies.


----------



## Chris V

The float is the "attractor". I use 15-20lb mono for my rigs. I used to use fluoro but after a lot of trial and error I've found I don't get any more bites with it.


----------



## jcallaham

*Floats*

Chris 
does Sams have any on the shelf?


----------



## Chris V

Yes, I carry them in orange, pink, green and yellow although at the moment I'm out of pink and orange. I'll have more sometime this coming week.


----------



## Charlie2

*Pompano Rigs*



jcallaham said:


> Until recently I've always belived in stealth ,flourocarbon, small hooks and lightest wieght possible. After being completly out fished by the most outragous amount of heavy weight, garish beads and floats, 4/0 hooks attached to 50lb mono, I definitly need to reconsider and review my strategies.


Jim; I know the feeling.

At times, I felt like piling up all my fishing gear, pouring gasoline over it and setting fire to it. But I didn't. Common sense prevailed.

I would then go down to WMart and buy a Snoopy Pole, some pre-tied Pompano rigs(with BIG! floats and hooks) and bait them with rotten dead shrimp. The fish would then peg you as a 'newbie' and bite just to 'bait' you.

Let's do that just for grabs and see if it will work for us. I'll bet that it won't. You can't fool the fish. They will know that it's us.:no:

So; hang in there. You can't always have 'blitzes' with fish jumping up on the beach which you experienced for a couple of days. Let's get our stuff and give 'em heck!. It; too will pass. It's early yet.

To answer the original thread: I do use a small floatee type of float. It glows in the dark and won't spook the fish. I've had the fish hit the float instead of the bait. 

I've also used a bright orange pom-pom instead of a float. Spray some C2 Elixir on it and the fish go crazy.C2


----------



## Sailor50

I put 2 different lines out once - one with a WalMart Pomp rig with the yellow floaties and orange beads and one fluorocarbon with nothing else on it, both pretty close to each other. Same bait on both. Caught about 5 Pompano on the Walmart rig, one on the fluorocarbon rig. 

Who knows, i just use the Walmart rig now with the yellow floaties/orange beads and catch fish


----------



## jcallaham

Sailor50 said:


> I put 2 different lines out once - one with a WalMart Pomp rig with the yellow floaties and orange beads and one fluorocarbon with nothing else on it, both pretty close to each other. Same bait on both. Caught about 5 Pompano on the Walmart rig, one on the fluorocarbon rig.
> 
> Who knows, i just use the Walmart rig now with the yellow floaties/orange beads and catch fish


I think that you are right on this, especially at times when the water is dirty and stirred up by surf and wind. I am going to save my flouro and small hooks for those days when things are calm and It's like fishing in a bottle of sparklets water,see what happens.


----------



## stinkeye

i recently started using the floats and one thing I noticed is that the drops didn't get all twisted up on the main line as easily (caught fish with and without floats) so from now on it's floaties for Stinkeye


----------



## lee

I make my leaders about 30" long with two 8" drops and just place floats on the drops where they slide freely from the hook to the dropper knot. I've heard of some who tie a knot or pin the floats so they are fixed in place on the droppers. do you think one way is better than the other?


----------



## Charlie2

*Droppr Floats*



lee said:


> I make my leaders about 30" long with two 8" drops and just place floats on the drops where they slide freely from the hook to the dropper knot. I've heard of some who tie a knot or pin the floats so they are fixed in place on the droppers. do you think one way is better than the other?


I never noticed because I use Floatees with a small hole which provides enough friction to stay in place once located. I have tried moving the float up and down the dropper to see the effect, but can't see any difference in the number of hits. I just put the float on the dropper, slide a bead on the dropper then tie the hook. The float slides right to the bead. 

You can try it. It probably will work. JMHO C2.


----------



## naclh2oDave

I think the big difference between the Mustad Wa-lmart rigs and the pre-tied non blinged rigs is the line itself. I believe the basic jane ones use a mono line of small lb. The Mustad use like 50lb flouro and I think that keeps it from twisting up. I also do prefer the yellow floats with beads, I think one could be made using the yellow foam ear plugs but have never actually tried it. By far my favorite is the Mustad rig.* I wish the bait stores would listen to this* and carry them. I hate to get them from Wal-mart if I could get them from GBBT or Broxons, depending on where I fish that day.


----------



## Charlie2

*Pompano Float Attractors*

Why fool with floats per se? The floats are really not designed to float anything but to act as an attractor. It doesn't necessarily have to float and can be close to, or away from the bead and hook knots. I have found that most of my quick hits(with no fish) are fish hitting the attractor instead of the baited hook. I put them right at the bead. I personally believe that a bright bead will serve as an attractor.

I have used bright colored pom-poms from the craft store as an attractor. I use a bobbin threader to put the leader through the pom-pom. I do put put a couple of drops of fish attractant on the pom-poms. School is still out on whether or not these work better that way. I do know that whiting and catfish are attracted. Pompano are sight feeders in the first place. I have seen them pick up small objects then spit them out. The pom-pom attractor just makes them hang on the hook longer.

An aside" I use bright colored pom-poms to make a Pompano 'fly'. I just run it onto a hook with the barb removed. Glue a couple of strands of Crystal Flashabou or bucktail and you have a 'fly' which is highly productive at times.

All in all; when the Pompano are running and feeding, they will hit a lot of junk thrown at them. They aren't that picky; they're competing with their buddies for food. Just an observation..

The water temperature at Pensacola was 65 this morning which should turn them on. 

That's about all for now. Keep the posts coming. We all learn that way. C2


----------



## Ringer

As someone that only gets to fish the gulf waters on two or three trips a year, my questions are pretty basic. 

Are the Pompano rigs good for catching other species than pompano? 

Is there a good website for getting water temperature?

Thought I would fish some flats near point washington in Choc Bay weekend of 11/18. Some say the temp needs to be 70 deg or higher for good flats fishing. Any thoughts?

Lastly, a Destin local told me that fish are attracted to WD 40 as it has fish oil in it. That sound true?

Thanks!


----------



## Charlie2

*Questions*



Ringer said:


> As someone that only gets to fish the gulf waters on two or three trips a year, my questions are pretty basic.
> 
> Are the Pompano rigs good for catching other species than pompano?
> 
> Is there a good website for getting water temperature?
> 
> Thought I would fish some flats near point washington in Choc Bay weekend of 11/18. Some say the temp needs to be 70 deg or higher for good flats fishing. Any thoughts?
> 
> Lastly, a Destin local told me that fish are attracted to WD 40 as it has fish oil in it. That sound true?
> 
> Thanks!


!. Anything can and will hit a Pompano Rig. Be Prepared.

2. http://www.gibbons-realty.com/water-temperature.html

3. When the water cools, fish can often be on the shallow mud flats where they can soak up some rays.

4. I've heard that, but haven't tried it. WD-40 is made from fish oils, so it might work. One of the main main reasons for a fish attractant is to make the fish hold on to the bait longer. JMHO C2[


----------



## Fishin Ski

Ringer said:


> As someone that only gets to fish the gulf waters on two or three trips a year, my questions are pretty basic.
> 
> Are the Pompano rigs good for catching other species than pompano?
> 
> Is there a good website for getting water temperature?
> 
> Thought I would fish some flats near point washington in Choc Bay weekend of 11/18. Some say the temp needs to be 70 deg or higher for good flats fishing. Any thoughts?
> 
> Lastly, a Destin local told me that fish are attracted to WD 40 as it has fish oil in it. That sound true?
> 
> Thanks!


I know that for fresh water fishing I have always been told that the WD 40 doesnt attract the fish so much as cover your human oils from your fingers.... kinda like deer hunting, mask your scent and see more deer. Old timers have always told me to spray your hands and bait at the start of the day to block the oils on your fingers from getting on your bait..... but I personally havent ever scientifically tested this.... so your guess is as good as mine I guess....


----------



## Jolly Mon

Don't know about fish attractant. One thing WD40 is really good for is removing marks from rubber and removing gunk, I'd think it would melt soft plastics. 
Fish Oil is a myth!

No Fish oil in WD-40... 
Main ingredients, from the material safety data sheet, are: 



 50%: Stoddard solvent (mineral spirits, somewhat similar to, but not the same as, kerosene)
 25%: Liquefied petroleum gas (presumably as a propellant, carbon dioxide is used now to reduce considerable flammability)
 15+%: Mineral oil (light lubricating oil)
 10-%: Inert ingredients

Read more: http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Does_WD-40_contain_fish_oil#ixzz1dYNemxzU
​


----------



## Ringer

Guess I have one less thing to carry in the yak. Thanks,


----------



## Ringer

Charlie 2. Thanks for the good info.


----------

